# A reason to move



## EphemeralStick (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's my predicament. I have a job now, a very nice job working for a professional artist as his assistant. The pay is enough to live on and I found a place with three other friends for the summer. Well the summer is close to over and its about time for me to get going, or at least it will be once i figure where the hell I want to go. When I travel I try to stay in one spot for awhile, find some work, get to know the area and such. However it just seems that I have nowhere to go, nothing I want to see.

So my question is this, what is there to do this Fall? Anyone want to go on a random adventure? Maybe play a cross country game of tag? Or how about some sort of scavenger hunt? That could be fun right? I'm down for anything, haven't explored the west coast yet, maybe I'll head that way? hell I don't know. Let's brainstorm fun shit! What have you guys always wanted to do?


----------



## ev wood (Jul 10, 2013)

Where are you currently? I'm trying to make it over to the west coast by fall, which I haven't explored either. Ideally I'd be out in a week or two but I'm sick of the day to day bullshit of travelling alone as a girl and I don't really know anyone out there so I'm on the fece right now as to whether I should just go or find someone to go with. 

Also what kind of artist are you working for?


----------



## Christian Tullius (Jul 10, 2013)

Ephemeral, I'm also curious as to where you're at (i'm guessing somewhere on the East coast from what you said about not exploring the West yet).
I am in need of some adventure come fall, I'm down for whatever (I'm inexperienced for the most part, but I am ready, willing and eager to learn as much & as quickly as I can). If you don't want to meet up with a tyro/novice then I completely understand! Just let me know and I hope you have a blast on your Fall adventures!
Ev Wood, if you decide that you're in the market to find a comrade & depending on where you're at and what your timetable is, I'd be more than willing to accompany you on your journey West! As a beginner in this field I know that not only would it probably be safer to have a companion, but more fun as well! No pressure! Just wanted to put the offer out there!
Thanks for reading
Safe travels, all !


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 10, 2013)

not really the response i was going for but I'll take it haha. I'm currently stationed in Chicago which makes it easier to pick a random direction.


ev wood said:


> Where are you currently? I'm trying to make it over to the west coast by fall, which I haven't explored either. Ideally I'd be out in a week or two but I'm sick of the day to day bullshit of travelling alone as a girl and I don't really know anyone out there so I'm on the fece right now as to whether I should just go or find someone to go with.
> 
> Also what kind of artist are you working for?


I wouldn't be leaving until the end of August unfortunately. As stir crazy as I am, I wanna see this summer work through. As for the kind of artist, it varies. Mainly I just replicate things he makes for his etsy store. Wooden flag wall hangings, ceramic coasters, painted guitars, any other miscellaneous crap. Sometimes I help with his photo shoots but thats mainly just being an equipment pack mule. its probably the best gig i've gotten



Christian Tullius said:


> Ephemeral, I'm also curious as to where you're at (i'm guessing somewhere on the East coast from what you said about not exploring the West yet).
> I am in need of some adventure come fall, I'm down for whatever (I'm inexperienced for the most part, but I am ready, willing and eager to learn as much & as quickly as I can). If you don't want to meet up with a tyro/novice then I completely understand! Just let me know and I hope you have a blast on your Fall adventures!
> Ev Wood, if you decide that you're in the market to find a comrade & depending on where you're at and what your timetable is, I'd be more than willing to accompany you on your journey West! As a beginner in this field I know that not only would it probably be safer to have a companion, but more fun as well! No pressure! Just wanted to put the offer out there!
> Thanks for reading
> Safe travels, all !


 
I appreciate the offer but I'm more inclined to travel with a girl since it makes life a helluva lot easier. People don't mess with her, people don't think I'm an axe-wielding psychopath. Its better odds.


----------



## Christian Tullius (Jul 10, 2013)

Of course, man! No worries, I hope you end up figuring it out!


----------



## ev wood (Jul 10, 2013)

EphemeralStick said:


> not really the response i was going for but I'll take it haha. I'm currently stationed in Chicago which makes it easier to pick a random direction.
> I wouldn't be leaving until the end of August unfortunately. As stir crazy as I am, I wanna see this summer work through. As for the kind of artist, it varies. Mainly I just replicate things he makes for his etsy store. Wooden flag wall hangings, ceramic coasters, painted guitars, any other miscellaneous crap. Sometimes I help with his photo shoots but thats mainly just being an equipment pack mule. its probably the best gig i've gotten
> 
> 
> ...


 

That sounds like a pretty sweet gig, I can see why you want to see it through. I'm definitely hoping to be out by the end of august but hope good luck with your travels!


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm trying to hit up Asia this fall, mainly Indonesia, malaysia, the philipines, Maybe Cambodia and Vietnam as well but I don't really know anyone there. Then about a month staying in Japan from mid december to january. Company would be cool.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 10, 2013)

Well that sounds like an awesome idea! Guessing you're planning on sailing there? Definitely something that I may be interested in, though I don't have any sailing experience.


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah if I can find a boat I can afford . But if that doesn't work out gonna get a job as a deck hand on a cargo ship to hong kong or singapore from there it's pretty easy to get rides from ex patriots and yuppie backpackers.


----------

